# THE PERFECT SMOKER ??



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

*The Perfect Smoker ?*

I read all the time about members and newbies asking “Which smoker should I get” or “What is the best type of smoker” That’s the Million Dollar Question.

I see some want a set and forget, electric, gas, charcoal & wood, combination smoker & grill, brick and mortar, wood, patio type, trailer mounted, etc.

Some are apologizing because they have a cheap smoker and want a better, high dollar one. Some think these smokers are what make the great BBQ they are looking for. This is a very difficult question. This day and time there are so many choices out there and information available, I can see why it is hard to choose.

First you have to evaluate several things. Where you live, “an apartment, a house, a neighborhood, in the country, close to neighbors, gripy neighbors, so on and so on”.

Most apartments will not allow grills or smokers that have an open flame within so many feet of the building if at all. Some cities have an ordinance on smoke or an open flame. Neighbors who complain, all this must be considered.

How much time do you want to spend tending your smoker?  Convenience? Weather?  these things also need to be considered.

I think everybody wants a good smoker and to be able to turn out great smoked food. And you can with just about any type smoker. Remember it’s the person doing the smoking not the smoker that turns out great food.

  I have a Reverse Flow that I use all the time, I also have an ECB that I paid $69 bucks for and did a few mods on. I can turn out the same quality of BBQ on the ECB that I can with my RF. The difference is my RF holds more and is easier to control the temp and smoke. The ECB just needs more attention. There are people that will tell you that _“This is what you need”._   What you need is what works best for you and is in your budget. 

The key is “GET TO KNOW YOUR SMOKER” whatever kind you have. Once you get proficient and are turning out great Q every time, then decide if you want to upgrade, go bigger or a different style.

As I have said before,  I have been to many BBQ cook- offs  and seen Cheap-O smokers and $20,000 + smokers . I tasted food that was cooked on a cheap smoker that would knock your socks off and food from a high dollar smoker that I didn’t like at all. 

Since the BBQ shows on TV and so many more competitions, smoking has really taken off. There are so many choices out there and information available I can see where it gets confusing.

I was reading the other day where someone wanted to build the perfect smoker. Pretty much a set and forget.  They have them; Look at the Chain BBQ restaurants, big wood fired units on timers. I’m sure not knocking these units because they do a great job consistently. I also see where a lot of people like to eat BBQ and smoked meat but don’t want to have to mess with their smoker at all. A set and forget is great for these folks.

I’m a hand’s on guy, love tending my smoker and watching it. Now in saying that I don’t want to spend every minute doing that, but I like to smell the smoke, check my fire and peak in on what I’m smoking. 

So really think about what fits your style, Buy it make it, but enjoy it.

Also another consideration is how much you will use it. I see lots of people jump in and spend a lot of money then hardly ever fire it up.

So whatever you get, learn to use it, make it fun and enjoy the heck out of it.

_*And BTW there is no perfect smoker. I’ve been looking, buying and building for over 40 years and I always see something new and different.*_

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey Gary

Great article.  It will give the new smokers (and old) an idea to start out with.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2015)

You nailed it learn to use what you have. Nice article!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 23, 2015)

Gary,

Great advice and information!

I started out with a used El Chepo Brinkman that I bought at a flea market.   It made great smoked food.  All I wanted it for was to smoke the trout that I caught. The more I read and asked questions of those more experienced than me the better I got with it.

It is all a matter of familiarizing yourself with your smoker regardless of what you have.

Thanks for a great article!

John


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 23, 2015)

Agree 100%.  I am not even using a real smoker right now.  Just an old gas grill with the guts taken out.  Put in a pan for charcoal and wood and use indirect heat.  I still get a lot of compliments on my cooks though.  Currently deciding on what I want to get for a smoker but taking my time and weighing my options.


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks guys for the nice comments and point

I still get my ECB out every once in a while I think I posted some chicken I did on it a while back 

Gary


----------



## joe black (Feb 23, 2015)

Gary,

That is the very best advice that I have seen for a noob.  Your thoughts should be taken to heart by everyone who is considering a new purchase.

Thanks for the words of wisdom.  This is certainly what this forum is supposed to be all about.  

Joe


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you Joe  I really appreciate That

gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Excellent Thread!!-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You just saved me a lot of one finger typing.

When people ask that question again & again & again, I'll give them a link to this thread.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2015)

You nailed it Gary.

Thou I think my mini is very close to the perfect smoker.   :biggrin:


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you Bear and C Farmer  

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey Gary, this is such a spot on thread & should be a mandatory read for all smokers.... But especially newbies, it again is beneficial to all but newbies are usually the ones asking bout the perfect smoker to get !  Whenever I see a thread asking bout the best or perfect smoker, they are getting this link !  Very nice, informative & a great read my friend.... Enjoyed it very much !  

Oh yeah,

:points1:


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks WaterinHole  for the comment and Point

gary


----------



## boykjo (Feb 23, 2015)

I have all the perfect smokers........ They're mine....................


----------



## bonzbbq (Feb 24, 2015)

I like that boyko, me too

Gary, you could not have said it any better, the perfect smoker IS the one you have, if you like it and can could good q on it, I too have been to many comps and have been around Q for 40 yrs and can say from personal experience money CAN buy the perfect smoker, from salvage to many thousands,  Bonz


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 24, 2015)

Gary has it... patience and practice ... know your equipment .


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks  Guy's   I appreciate the complement 

Gary


----------



## grillfather (Feb 24, 2015)

Wonderfully put!! Great advice!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2015)

Great info on what to consider during the search for a new toy...JJ


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Nothing worse than getting a new toy home and having one of those Uh Oh  moments

Gary


----------



## pflegetragen (Feb 24, 2015)

Great read Gary. I really appreciate all the info from everyone. It will make my experiences easier as I start my new hobby.

Cheers


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

pflegetragen said:


> Great read Gary. I really appreciate all the info from everyone. It will make my experiences easier as I start my new hobby.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks   Yeah don't over think it or get to caught up in a lot of technical stuff just have fun and enjoy. 

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 25, 2015)

Yup, no argument from me. Being new to this hobby I can say that patience is a virtue.  Pretty important to understand what you want. Do you want a one machine does almost all? Or are you just going to go low and slow? Impossible to do a pizza in your typical electric smoker...


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2015)

That's why you need several

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 25, 2015)

gary s said:


> That's why you need several
> 
> Gary


Yup...agreed.  We have a mini BGE, an xl BGE, the MES40 and a never used gas burner. 
Just picked up 4 55 gallon drums...plans are to use one ad your standard chunk burning UDS, a second will be set up just as a chamber for cold smoking bacon/cheese/butter and anything else we will be cold smoking. The third, well, down the road I want to get a pellet hopper and use it as a pellet grill. The fourth...well anybody got any suggestions?  
Going to go back to where I got them and get a few more some day. Might try to build a grill out of them....


Hi, my name is Doug and I have an addiction...


----------



## bigred77 (Mar 5, 2015)

Great post Gary, there's so many different cookers out there and ALL of them will make some really tasty meat.

Personally I started out with an older than I am electric "R2D2", similar to the electric ECB's, that was passed down to me from my father.  I remember eating chicken off that thing when it was taller than I was.

Dad gave it to me in college cause he hadnt used it in years and I was telling him how my roomate and I wanted to have some backyard bbq's.  College roomate and I made some mean meals on that thing

Then one of my other college roomates (three bedroom house) said "thats not real bbq unless you have to tend a fire",  and he brought over an offset Char-broil

Again, we used the crap out of that thing and made some really good food.

Used a friends trailer that his father had built for football tailgating.  It was just a straight piece of 24" pipe, no firebox, just doors on each end and you built a fire wherever you decided would work best.

Lots and lots of great food.

Went in with two friends and built our own small trailer rig with an offset fire box. Learned some lessons about firebox size compared to cooking chamber, but learned how to keep it just right and pulled many a brisket off that thing that came out awesome

Finally build my own personal reverse flow on a trailer, I have now about 8 years ago.  It cooks great, and I feel like I know that thing and how its gunna react down to the size of log I put on the fire.

I've also gone through several gas grills and love my weber one touch gold for charcoal

But I still have that little electric R2D2 and use it on the regular when I want to do something like throw on a dozen chicken leg/thigh quarters and go fishing for 4 hours knowing when I come home the chicken will be perfectly cooked and ready to go


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

Know what you mean I break out the ECB every once in a while

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 5, 2015)

Ben doing some reading about reverse flows. I a new to this hobby  most of this stuff is confusing to me. Would like to get a reverse fkow cooker some day. Problem is getting wood to feed it. Nothing but pine this way. Looked at CL a few times just to see if there is anything listed, fell8w has a cord of Maple listed..would hate to get a cooker that I would have a hard time getting fuel for....


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

That is what I was saying in my thread, get what suits your needs, If they change go with something else

Gary


----------



## pappa roach1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Well Said.

I think a lot of folks think they need a Ferarri, before they get the bugs out of driving a Pinto.

Do your research on smokers, BUT spend your first money on a Maverick 732 or 733 and a Very Good hand held digital probe.

Good temperature reading gear should be on the list well ahead of a high dollar pit.  Just My 2 Cents.

Bob


----------



## sota d (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Gary, that was a great read! Much appreciated by all, but especially newer guys like me. All I need is my little MES, my Maverick, my Thermapen, and great advice from this forum and the many wonderful folks on it. Thanks again, David.


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Soto D

Gary


----------



## lonestarmedic (Mar 11, 2015)

Like most I have searched for the holy grail. The perfect smoker, grill, or roaster. I gave up and decided to purchase a few appliances and just have fun. Now, I enjoy cooking and grilling much more. For me, I find that the propane cabinet with wood chunks is the right blend on a smoker. Some work to do, but not the constant adjusting. I love my Charbroil Big Easy Smoker, Roaster, Grill. A pork butt out of that thing will blow you away. And once again, easy to use. It also grills and sears beautifully. As yo can see, I love to cook outdoors, and love to entertain and visit with friends. These type of appliances free up some of my time to let me sit and visit.

For others it is the pure pleasure of the perfect wood and charcoal cook. Kind of a zen thing with the smoker.

And for absolute convenience, nothing beats electric. Great flavor and pretty foolproof. I fully intend to get a Charbroil Electric Big Easy.

My thoughts from the camp chair next to the firepit. Smoker box running behind me :)

J.B.


----------



## link (Mar 11, 2015)

I saw "The Perfect Smoker" and thought this was going to be about me.

No, really good advice there Gary. Very well done!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2015)

link said:


> I saw "The Perfect Smoker" and thought this was going to be about me.
> 
> No, really good advice there Gary. Very well done!


I thought it was gonna be your picture!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess it could be 

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

Perfect Smoker? I vote for the mosquito truck I used to run behind when I was a kid. Might splain a phew tings...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Perfect Smoker? I vote for the mosquito truck I used to run behind when I was a kid. Might splain a phew tings...


LOL---We did the same ting, same ting, same ting----Huh? Wut were I saying??

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 12, 2015)

Boy I hadn't thought about that in a long time !

gary


----------



## joe black (Mar 12, 2015)

As I said last week, this was an incredible read.  However, from a novice standpoint, it seems that every experienced smoker is convinced that his equipment is the "perfect" smoker.  To be more to the point, when reading from all you guys, it is most confusing to a novice when trying to do his due diligence and select a good smoker to grow with.  When funds are limited, and space is a challenge, it's very difficult to surround myself with 4-6 smokers to have the exact one to do every individual type of smoke imaginable.  

Again, great read, but hard to digest and also very hard to boil down to the perfect smoker to start with.  I just know that when I finally select what is "right" for me, something new will come along and all of the experienced guys will flock to buy one.  Thanks to  everybody for your opinions, your tips and methods and for your patience with us noobies, especially me.  It is very bewildering.


----------



## cman55 (Mar 12, 2015)

I learned that gadgets are fine but first, you have to learn how to use your equipment. Once I learned the nuances of a GF smoker, using the gadget has become easier than ever. I can compare it to learning how to drive a stick AFTER learning how to drive an automatic. I would be the first to tell anyone that I'm still on the learning curve with my equipment. I'm not sure if I'll ever learn everything but I will be able to use it manually AND/OR with the DigiQ. My next challenge is to learn how to smoke meat using my propane grill. I rarely use it. Usually when the grandkids come over with hotdogs and burgers and such. Never for serious cooking.


----------



## gary s (Mar 12, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> As I said last week, this was an incredible read. However, from a novice standpoint, it seems that every experienced smoker is convinced that his equipment is the "perfect" smoker. To be more to the point, when reading from all you guys, it is most confusing to a novice when trying to do his due diligence and select a good smoker to grow with. When funds are limited, and space is a challenge, it's very difficult to surround myself with 4-6 smokers to have the exact one to do every individual type of smoke imaginable.
> 
> Again, great read, but hard to digest and also very hard to boil down to the perfect smoker to start with. I just know that when I finally select what is "right" for me, something new will come along and all of the experienced guys will flock to buy one. Thanks to everybody for your opinions, your tips and methods and for your patience with us noobies, especially me. It is very bewildering.


I guess to just cut to the chase "Whatever you smoker you have or buy can be the perfect smoker"  Main thing is Decide What type you want, then look around and get the best one that you can afford and fits your needs.

Gary


----------



## bigred77 (Mar 13, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> As I said last week, this was an incredible read. However, from a novice standpoint, it seems that every experienced smoker is convinced that his equipment is the "perfect" smoker. To be more to the point, when reading from all you guys, it is most confusing to a novice when trying to do his due diligence and select a good smoker to grow with. When funds are limited, and space is a challenge, it's very difficult to surround myself with 4-6 smokers to have the exact one to do every individual type of smoke imaginable.
> 
> Again, great read, but hard to digest and also very hard to boil down to the perfect smoker to start with. I just know that when I finally select what is "right" for me, something new will come along and all of the experienced guys will flock to buy one. Thanks to everybody for your opinions, your tips and methods and for your patience with us noobies, especially me. It is very bewildering.


I think what everyone is trying to say in confusing ways, is that it doesnt matter which smoker you have or get, its you and your practice & patience that make it the "perfect smoker"

REALLY good food can be produced on any smoker, doesnt matter if its electric, pellet, charcoal, stick burning, offset, vertical, horizontal, reverse or upside down flow, they all work and all work well as long as you learn how to make it do what you want it to.

on the recommendation side of things.....

you state "funds are limited and space is a challenge",   

I would say look at the El Cheapo Brinkman (ECB on the forum), or if you are more hands on building stuff maybe the Ugly Drum Smoker (UDS on the forum), both have sections dedicated to them on here

both of those work great as 'first timers' and both serve lots of people well as the last smoker they will ever buy or build


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

bigred77 said:


> REALLY good food can be produced on any smoker,


Far from an expert on smoking. Have made a few Tri Tips in our MES40 using our AMNPS for smoke. Defrosted one a few days ago. Used the same rub as earlier. Only change was we used our BGE.  Night and day difference.  Way more juicy and flavorful off the Egg. Both smokers were held at 225*.


----------



## joe black (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks, Gary and Big Red.  Your comments and suggestions have really been helpful.  It's good to be a part of this site and know that folks are always ready to help, no matter what the level of experience is. 

Joe


----------



## dk3ts (Jun 15, 2015)

After reading the forums for the past few weeks I've come to the conclusion that "The Perfect Smoker" is one with lots of experience,  i.e. it's the person not the equipment.


----------



## gary s (Jun 15, 2015)

dk3ts said:


> After reading the forums for the past few weeks I've come to the conclusion that "The Perfect Smoker" is one with lots of experience,  i.e. it's the person not the equipment.


You are exactly Right, Once you learn and get Comfortable you can smoke on anything. Kinda like comparing a pinto to a Cadillac 

Both will get you there, Its just the style in which you like to travel

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey Gary

Just read this post again.  And again thought it was a brilliant idea to post it!!  People have to understand that there is no shame in having an ECB if that's what they can afford or want.  As has been said, you can produce great BBQ on ANY smoker.  

Thanks for taking the time to think this through and write it up.








Gary


----------



## gary s (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank's Gary.   I read over and over about a newbie getting an inexpensive smoker and saying "I can't wait to upgrade"  After I sold my first shop built smoker.grill combo (actually stayed with a house I sold)  I smoked on an ECB for years.  I know quite a few people who got all excited about smoking after watching BBQ Pitmaster's, went out and spent a bunch on custom smokers, used them a few times, BBQ tasted like ----  well it wasn't good, and now they have yard art. They never realized that it's the person, not the smoker.

Again thanks for keeping this thread alive

Gary


----------



## cman55 (Jun 16, 2015)

Just like any other tool, a smoker is only as good as the person using it. And what's the best way to get really good? Practice, practice, practice since as we all know, experience is the best teacher.

Smoke On!


----------



## addertooth (Jun 16, 2015)

Hmmm, a lot of very supportive spirit here. It is refreshing.  The "perfect for everyone" smoker does not exist, but there is a "perfect for you" smoker out there.  I think smokers can be categorized based upon how it fits common criteria.

Here are some examples:

SIZE

Cooks couple sized meals

Cooks family sized meals

Cooks medium group sized meals

Cooks for hoards of starving minions.

TEMPERATURE CONTROL

Temperature control is mastered through experience and skill

Temperature control is easily mastered

Temperature control is dialed in and automatic

TEMPERATURE RANGE

140-300

140-400

140-500

140-800 (yes this exists)

HEAT SOURCE AND ATTENTION REQUIRED

Burns wood splits, user enjoys tending a fire.

Burns charcoal and wood, user does some tending, but doesn't want to sit continuously out by the pit

Burns charcoal and wood, user sets the temperature once and walks away

Burns Gas, and wood chips/pellets but may require some adjustments during the cook

Burns Gas, and wood chips/pellets set and forget on the temperature

Electric, and wood chips/pellets set and forget

TYPES OF HEAT IT PRODUCES

Indirect heat only

Indirect or Direct heat

Indirect and Direct heat at the same time

DURABILITY

Smoker lasts a few years

Smoker lasts several years

Smoker lasts for decades, or a lifetime

WARRANTY

No warranty

warranty less than 3 years

warranty is 5 ish years

warranty lasts a lifetime

TRANSPORTABILITY

Easily portable

Luggable

Towable

Act of congress required to move more than a few feet

EFFICIENCY

Requires half a forest to cook a couple packer briskets

Requires more wood/charcoal than you could hold in your arms to cook a couple packer briskets

Efficient, one bag of charcoal and some wood chunks will cook a couple of packer briskets

APPEARANCE (most smoker owners thinks their toy is a thing of beauty because of what it makes, wife may think otherwise)

Hideous to behold (according to your wife), but produces nice Q

Wife doesn't wince when she looks at it, and produces nice Q

Wife gives it a tolerant smile when she sees it.

Wife comments it looks really nice, and wants you to move it to a more obvious location to be admired

COST (perhaps should have been listed first)

Easy entry point, spare change from a single paycheck buys it

Moderate price point, a little covert saving results in having enough money to get it in a month or so.

Low end begging and pleading with the spouse, still well under two weeks paycheck.

Intensive wheeling and dealing with the spouse, one or two paychecks cost

Taj Mahal  variety, once in a lifetime uber-purchase (you have cashed in all your chips for a decade)


----------



## gary s (Jun 17, 2015)

Addertooth said:


> Maybe you should start your own thread ???
> 
> Gary


----------



## addertooth (Jun 17, 2015)

gary s said:


>


Sorry Gary, I guess I was responding to the title of the thread "the perfect smoker", rather than the content which read like "it is all about the chef, and not the equipment".  Although there are amazing cooks who can produce world-class Q with a can of sterno, a few dried twigs and a rinsed out paint bucket, almost everyone will agree a novice will have better luck with equipment which makes the job easier.


----------



## gary s (Jun 17, 2015)

I am pretty sure I said in one or post, It's not the equipment it's the person doing the smoking. If you don't learn the basics, smoke enough to get comfortable, an expensive smoker won't make you a great cook. I have several friends who got all hyped up after watching BBQ Pit Masters, went out and bought expensive smokers and were very disappointed . They thought that having a great smoker would produce great BBQ.  Here is a good example, Both a Pinto and a Cadillac will get you where your going, It's the style in which you want to travel.

I agree better smokers are easier, I've been smoking for over 40 years smoked on all types, Love my RF, but I can turn out just as good BBQ on my old ECB.

Gary


----------



## joe black (Jun 17, 2015)

That's a good shopping list, Addertooth.  But, the lesser experienced person would still have a hard time working through all of the options.  Gary's post gives the individual a way to work through his personal experience level and find a comfortable place to start.  With over 40 years of experience as a smoker and a builder, Gary helped me tremendously in moving to the next step of my equipment and my cooking.  Everyone has his own needs and wants.  Everyone has his own opinions.  Everyone can contribute at his own level of experience.  Let's not get into a weeing contest over right and wrong when everyone also needs to learn at his own pace.

Without doubt, good BBQ can be turned out on a fire on the ground.  There's no equipment needed.  In the end, the product is most definitely not the equipment or the gadgets, Its the person.  The person is injecting, rubbing, checking the fire, saucing, tending, slicing or pulling.  Only practice, experience, trial and error and eating a lot of mistakes will make the "Perfect Smoker".


----------



## cman55 (Jun 17, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> That's a good shopping list, Addertooth. But, the lesser experienced person would still have a hard time working through all of the options. Gary's post gives the individual a way to work through his personal experience level and find a comfortable place to start. With over 40 years of experience as a smoker and a builder, Gary helped me tremendously in moving to the next step of my equipment and my cooking. Everyone has his own needs and wants. Everyone has his own opinions. Everyone can contribute at his own level of experience. Let's not get into a weeing contest over right and wrong when everyone also needs to learn at his own pace.
> 
> Without doubt, good BBQ can be turned out on a fire on the ground. There's no equipment needed. In the end, the product is most definitely not the equipment or the gadgets, Its the person. The person is injecting, rubbing, checking the fire, saucing, tending, slicing or pulling. Only practice, experience, trial and error and eating a lot of mistakes will make the "Perfect Smoker".


Amen!!


----------



## cats49er (Jun 17, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> That's a good shopping list, Addertooth. But, the lesser experienced person would still have a hard time working through all of the options. Gary's post gives the individual a way to work through his personal experience level and find a comfortable place to start. With over 40 years of experience as a smoker and a builder, Gary helped me tremendously in moving to the next step of my equipment and my cooking. Everyone has his own needs and wants. Everyone has his own opinions. Everyone can contribute at his own level of experience. Let's not get into a weeing contest over right and wrong when everyone also needs to learn at his own pace.
> 
> Without doubt, good BBQ can be turned out on a fire on the ground. There's no equipment needed. In the end, the product is most definitely not the equipment or the gadgets, Its the person. The person is injecting, rubbing, checking the fire, saucing, tending, slicing or pulling. Only practice, experience, trial and error and eating a lot of mistakes will make the "Perfect Smoker".


I think Joe is right on point,the smoker is just one piece of the puzzel.When you learn to control the heat and smoke on  your smoker, so as to cook that piece of meat with just the right amount of smoke and be moist and tender. Then you have yourself the "Perfect Smoker ". The reason for smoking is to add smoke flavor to the meat.The smoke is intended to compliment the meat. If you can master the control  of temp and smoke on any smoke cooker ,it's a perfect smoker. Some are easier than others. Now we can move on to rubs,sauces.,brines , injections ,type of wood ,etc


----------

